# Terre Haute, Indiana Bottle Show. Saturday December 4, 2021



## cokemanracer (Oct 10, 2021)

Well attended show in it's 23rd year, at the Vigo County Fairgrounds. Easy access to I-70.


----------



## cokemanracer (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm setting up at the bottle show in Terre Haute on the 4th, if anyone on here comes to the show please stop by and say hi.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 28, 2021)

cokemanracer said:


> I'm setting up at the bottle show in Terre Haute on the 4th, if anyone on here comes to the show please stop by and say hi.


Might do that cokemanracer. I live about 150 miles from there but that's not a big deal. I live in northern Indiana.


----------

